# Station or Bahnhof watch



## boblalux (Jul 25, 2015)

Does anyone know wher I can find a TRUE station watch (type :Swiss railways?), whose second nd stops for a second or so at the 12 o'clock position?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sounds like you want some something like the mondaine stop2go watch range. google is your friend!

there is no such thing really as a 'true' station watch but this a good mimic thereof . the swiss rail station clocks had a pause to allow then to sync to timing pulse once a minute - thus keeping all clocks local to that pulse telling the same time.

the mondaine stop2go second sweep does the lap in about 58 seconds then pauses before the minute hand updates then carries on. might be worth noting that the sweep isnt as smooth as those electric clocks either ..... bulova is the way to go for smooth sweeping centre seconds but then no pause ...

i'll stick to my mondaine savonnette, classic looks just no unnecessary farting about with the second sweep. :laugh:

anyway hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------

